# Captain Tim Bowman 1 Wing HQ Missing



## Loachman (29 Aug 2017)

I caught part of this on the radio about an hour ago while driving. Tim is a member of 1 Wing HQ, a colleague, and a good guy. His kayak was reported found in the radio report.

************************************************************

Large Scale Search and Rescue Operation at Various Kingston Locations

News 03:51 PM by Cris Vilela  Kingston Heritage 

A large scale search and rescue operation appears to be taking place at various Kingston locations near waterways Monday afternoon.

A JRCC SAR helicopter and at least one OPP boat have been seen at places such as Lake Ontario Park, Treasure Island, Collins Bay Marina, Navy Bay and Wolfe Island. The search goes as far east as Howe Island and as far west as Amherst Island.

The operation is reportedly looking for a missing yellow kayak. More information will be updated as it becomes available.

************************************************************

Military Police Seeking Missing Canadian Forces Member

News 01:00 PM by Cris Vilela  Kingston Heritage 

Canadian Forces Military Police are seeking assistance in locating a missing member of the Canadian Armed Forces, the subject of Monday's extensive search throughout Kingston.

Captain Timothy Bowman, 36 years old, was last seen on the evening of August 26, 2017, in Kingston. Captain Bowman is described as a male Caucasian, 6-feet tall, athletic build, with short blond hair and green eyes, weighing 181 pounds.

The member is not considered a danger to the public. 

Anyone with information regarding the whereabouts of Captain Bowman is asked to contact Canadian Forces Base Kingston Military Police at 506-541-5010 local 2044.


----------



## Good2Golf (30 Aug 2017)

Damn.  Tim is a great guy.  Incredible athlete and a genuinely good soul.

Hoping this ends well...


----------



## Gunner98 (14 Sep 2017)

No confirmation yet but...http://www.thewhig.com/2017/09/13/body-found-in-st-lawrence-river


----------



## Gunner98 (21 Sep 2017)

Shared IAW normal Copyright Provisions 
http://www.thewhig.com/2017/09/21/body-recovered-in-st-lawrence-river-identified-as-missing-soldier

Body recovered in St. Lawrence River identified as missing pilot 

By Steph Crosier, Kingston Whig-Standard 

 Thursday, September 21, 2017 3:16:55 EDT PM

Missing Canadian Forces officer Capt. Tim Bowman has been identified as the individual found in the St. Lawrence River on Sept. 13. He was 36.

“The members of 1 Wing Headquarters and the tactical helicopter community are deeply affected by the tragic death of one of our own,” Lt.-Col. Wesley Cunningham, commanding officer of 1 Wing Headquarters, said in a news release. “Capt. Bowman was an enthusiastic airman, colleague, friend, and father who will be sorely missed by both his immediate and military families.

“He was a professional who was driven to succeed. As an accomplished pilot and athlete with a passion for sailing, he was always ready to provide encouragement and advice to those who asked.”

A family statement written by Bowman's wife says they are devastated by the news and were hopeful for his return.

“While this period has been very difficult for all of us, we are overwhelmed with gratitude for the outpouring of love and support from those near and far,” the statement reads.

“Tim will be missed dearly by family and friends. We will draw comfort from the many wonderful memories with him.”

Bowman's wife writes the family – including their children, his parents and brother and sister – still do not fully understand the circumstances of his death and are awaiting the results of the Ontario Provincial Police's investigation. OPP say in a release that no foul play is suspected in Bowman's death. It is standard procedure to convene a board of inquiry into the death of any serving member of the CF, said Cunningham.

The family is asking for privacy during this time. 

Emergency services were called the St. Lawrence River between the islands at approximately 9:30 a.m. by a boater who had spotted the body. He was recovered a short time later by the OPP and the Canadian Coast Guard.

An assisting officer has been assigned to Bowman's family. Cunningham says it's the officer's job to support the family and to ensure that they are aware of the services and benefits available to them. The family and members of the Headquarters are being supported by the CF chaplaincy and base social workers.

Bowman was a pilot by trade and joined the Canadian Forces in June 2000 through the regular officer training plan and attended the Royal Military College of Canada. Originally from St. Catharines, he served a tour in Afghanistan.

Bowman had been missing since late August when the Military Police put out a statement hoping to find him.

scrosier@postmedia.com

Twitter.com/StephattheWhig


----------



## Good2Golf (21 Sep 2017)

RIP, Tim.     You will be sorely missed by all who met you - an exemplary aviator and warrior and a genuinely good person to the core.  Heartfelt condolences to family, friends and colleagues.


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Sep 2017)

Such a terrible conclusion to the story. Best wishes to Tim's family, friends and coworkers.


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Sep 2017)

Damn --- condolences to all concerned


----------



## SteveHowe (22 Sep 2017)

Smart, keen, an absolute pleasure to work with and be around. An actual gentleman, who will be missed.


----------



## Loachman (22 Sep 2017)

A few shots went downrange last night.

Welcome to Army.ca, Steve, even, or maybe especially, at this crappy occasion. It's about time that you pitched up in here.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (22 Sep 2017)

Thoughts extended to friends and family.


----------

